
Just connecting to Milan airport WiFi sends your MAC address to advertisers - pimterry
https://twitter.com/pimterry/status/1192028773526441985
======
mikece
I'm not an expert on GDPR but if PII is being collected and distributed/sold
without explicit consent that sounds like it should be a legal liability. What
is the per-violation fine for things like this under the GDPR?

~~~
nfrankel
5% of your gross income

~~~
Liquid_Fire
Correction: the _maximum_ fine is 4% of annual income or €20 million,
whichever is greater.

There is also no guarantee of any fine, see vertex-four's comment. For
something like this I expect they will simply be warned to fix their WiFi and
won't actually be fined unless they continue being in violation.

------
kwshs
Seems irrelevant taking into account you don't expose your MAC address when
you connect to the Internet (unless the access point is compromised, as is the
case).

~~~
mikece
The owner of the AP can track you by MAC; if the advertisers have agreements
with WiFi providers and software that works with the AP hardware to track by
MAC then they can definitely track someone that way. Sounds like something
Google would do...

